# buying the hedgehog from a private seller



## kukuruzo78 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi!
would you buy a hedgehog from a pet store or a private seller?....
I am just trying to thing of the best place to get mine.
The breeder would be perfect, but I am in Calgary and it is way too far from any registered breeder. There are ads at kijiji, people sell babies, as well as a year or even older hedgehogs.
Pet stores are also sell them, but I have read scary stories about it. 
The hedgehogs are always rolled up during work hours, or hiding. I am new, and afraid to overlook something, health issues or something
Anther thing, if I get the older one, I guess it will be harder to litter train him? ...is it true that hedgehogs stick to the owner, and hard to adapt to the new person?

Thank you


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi,
We adopted our hedgehog (Col. Mustard) when she was turning 1 year old, and to be honest I have no idea where did she come from. My guess is that she's a pet store hedgehog, because her former owner is a 8 year old girl and I just don't see someone going to a breeder to get a hedgie to a child... 

We were lucky though, she is the sweetest hedgie and just loves all the love and attention she gets here.  I do not believe they stick to the owner, there are several people who adopted a hedgie with lots of success. 

Regarding litter training, some hedgies would never be trained, some will. Again, we were lucky because Col. Mustard only poops and pees on her wheel, and if she isn't running she will go and use the litter box. 

So, I'd say it is safer to buy from a breeder... but at the end you will love your hedgehog the same way, no matter where he came from. 

Good luck!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I would say attempt to find out as much information as possible. There's basically no breeders here in New York State, Hedgehog Heaven located in Buffalo that's current attempting to sell the business, so all three hogs that I've had came from Craigslist.

Vera - Much like Col. Mustard, belong to a 12 year old girl who lost interested, was the sweetest hedgehog, very social, friendly, the worse she ever did to me was huff and that only lasted a month. Sadly though I think the family lied about her being 1 year old.

Hester Sue - Purchased from a crazy animal lady near Cape Vincent, NY. Was a pet of her daughter who was going off to college. Daughter sounded like she wasn't too into animals, as she never really wanted to handle or hold Hester as a baby. Despite the time I've put into her, she's just plainly anti-social towards human, I think due to lack of handling as a baby.

Loki - Your typical male hedgehog, sweet and on the shy side, but came from a really good owner who was also going to college, but was handled and cared for.

In the end you do take kind of a risk in getting one off the classifieds or even pet stores, it might be a challenge to get them to come around versus a hedgehog from a breeder that has been handled all the time. For a first time buyer I'd recommend a breeder, otherwise just warn that pet store/classified hedgehogs can pose a challenge.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you can buy from a reputable breeder, that is always the best way to go. Not all breeders are reputable though. Nikki would be the closest reputable breeder to you. 

If you buy from a pet store, be prepared that hedgie may need a vet visit in the first week or two. Respiratory infections are quite common with pet store hedgehogs. 

Getting an adult or baby really makes no difference in the ability to litter train. Don't assume any hedgie will be able to be litter trained. Some can be, most won't.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sherlock came from a private seller, originally from a pet store, and I have no regrets at all. All the breeders I contacted in the area seemed pretty shady and/or rude, and traveling more than a few hours wasn't an option. I was lucky enough to find a hedgehog that needed a new home because his old owners were, frankly, bored with him. I have been blessed with a perfect boy. He has a great temperament and adjusted to me in no time flat. His previous owner gave him lots of attention and contact and play time and he is friendly and healthy.

However, not every case will be as lucky as mine and have such a happy ending. I really wanted to buy from a breeder and I still recommend finding a breeder as a first choice for everyone. 

But if you happen to find a hog listed on a classified's site that you feel you can provide a good home for, there's no harm in checking it out. Ask the seller lots of questions and if possible ask if you can come for a visit to see how the hedgehog behaves and if you think they will be a good fit for you


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

We bought Hercules from a pet store (in Edmonton) and we've had a couple of health scares with him. Not saying that is the norm, but the vet thinks the conditions in the pet store have definitely contributed to his recurring URI's. He did turn out to be the sweetest, cuddliest hog ever, though. His health issues have ended up costing us about $600 in the last 4 months. I'm not encouraging you to buy from a pet store, but I also feel like we rescued Herc, as he was already there and someone would have bought him.

There are a few options. Nikki is about 10 hours drive north of you, in Manning. I also know a hedgehog welfare society rescue contact here in Edmonton, but I don't know what kind of hogs she has right now or how old they are.

If you do end up with an older hog, you can still bond with him, you just have to remember to have a little extra patience. Good luck in your search!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny is a pet store hog. I got him from Pisces. I couldn't get up to Manning to see Nikki (though a friend of my got her hoglet from Nikki a few months ago). i love Pliny to bits. He did have some superficial cuts and mites. Lucky for us Calgarians there is a vet clinic in town that only treats exotics, they are great! 
Anyway, Pliny has been great from the first day. Very outgoing and personable, and he loves his cuddles. He doesn't get stressed out by much at all. He had been handled quite a lot by one of the staff and Pisces who was fond of him. She also knew a fair bit about hogs. I would not expect this to be the norm at most pet stores. I visited a Petland and the story was very different.
Ultimately it is up to you. Just recognize that a pet store or craigslist hog might need some extra patience and tlc from the beginning.


----------

